# Trainers in Nashville, TN area



## sgmidf (May 14, 2008)

We have a 17 week old male and would like to find a trainer to work with us. We've been doing socialization and he's kennel/house trained but we want to start obedience training. Our intent is to have a great companion pet with Canine Good Citizen etc. It would be helpful to find someone who would do lessons at our home.

We've contacted a few locally and it's been frustrating. We had one who wants to use a shock collar immediately and another who wants to take him for 2-4 weeks.

If anyone has recommendations, it would be really appreciated.


----------



## BravoCompany (May 6, 2013)

I'm from Nashville. I'm looking for a good trainer as well. If I find anything, I'll post up.


----------

